# Is mottle on lumber considered a defect?



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Just curious. What causes it? Are some species more prone to mottling?

I reclaimed some lumber off a pallate and found two mottled boards, but can't ID the wood. I kinda like the look; the mottle is rather shimmery in the light.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Do you have a pic? Mottling could be some kind of fungal stain, but it could also be a grain effect like the blotchyness in cherry. I have some mottled oak that IS defect. It is white oak and the mottling is an ugly greenish grey. There is also mineral staining which can occur in poplar or oak that is grown in iron rich soil. I have some of that to and it is a patchy black streakiness and is a defect to big places, but I think it is kind of neat looking.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

As jefferythree points out there are two kinds of mottling, if you are using the term in both the English language meaning AND the woodworking meaning and you have not indicated which you have. If you have a stain, the English word mottling could descirbe it, and it is technically a defect althrough it may look OK, but in woodworking the term is generally reserved for an effect caused by interlocked grain which causes shimmeriness (so I assume that's what you've got), and that is never considered a defect (usually looks good, although not every single time).

Paul


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Streamwinner, I think you answer your own question, you kinda like it, so it is not a defect! Who cares what others think if you like it. I too would love to see pics if you can.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. Very interesting.

Here's some pics, as requested. To give you an idea of how much the grain glimmers, I took a picture from each end of the board to show you the difference.

Also, there's a close up of the grain and a finished piece from a current project. The finished piece is sanded to 220 with 2 coats of clear shellac. I'll attach the finished piece full size so you can see the shimmer on the left side.


----------



## woodchip (Jan 14, 2008)

Good find.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

That is definitely not defect in my book! Good looking wood!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, that looks really nice. I think you found some fantastic wood there.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah, that's standard interlocked grain mottle and definitely not considered a defect. Here's a discussion and more pics:

www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_figure.htm#MOTTLE

Paul
file:///C:/_web site primary/personal/wood/_figure.htm#MOTTLE


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone. And thanks, Paul. I have your woodpics bookmarked and use it all the time, but didn't see your descriptions of the terms. Very interesting and informative. 

I love learning about wood; it's so diverse.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

I also bookmarked Paul's link. I've been in that site 100's of times but never noticed that link, Thanks Paul!.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

A "defect" would be something that prevented you
from using the piece of lumber. Split, bad warp,
twist, rot.

I make clocks only using recycled lumber, found on
the highway, in the woods, trash pile, dumpsters.

This is made from the decking on my neighbors house.
They had to replace it all after the tornado a couple
years ago. I got several hundred board feet of it to
make clocks. There were no defects. Only history and
memories of a terrible morning in May. When I use
this stock, I think about the fourteen year old girl
that died that morning a few blocks away.



















The unfinished case.










We were so lucky that morning. This is my
neighbor, some of the limbs went into
the living room.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

B,

Is that a newspaper article about the tornado in the lower portion of the clock?


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> B,
> 
> Is that a newspaper article about the tornado in the lower portion of the clock?


No, I had them at a sale and the "bob" is wrapped
up to keep is from getting scratched.


----------

